# Aiming xenon headlights with VCDS



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

I lowered my car and need my headlights raised. I followed the info on rosstechs website but its not current..or at least not up to date for the mk6 gli.


55 - xenon range (no longer called that)
4 - basic settings

Are fine, its once you get into the basic settings that things are different

I was able to click the drop down and select left/right adaptation and my headlights level..but when i turn the car off and back on they're back to being too low.

All I need is for them to save...how do i do that?


I realize i can manually adjust them, but thats not really what this is about, i want to know why its not working


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Did You check that your headlight level sensors are in the correct orientation after you lower the suspension?


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

I thought they were


If looking from the front toward the back the level looks like >


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

Bump


I checked today to be sure and the arrow of the lever is pointing toward the driver side


I think this is a matter of the info being outdated/typed out for an older version or vcds...

....i just need to know how to save the settings


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

Am i really the first person who has tried to level thier headlights with the mk6 and thel atest version of vcds?

Anyone have an older version that I can have so I can get this iver with already?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Does it look like this, elbow pointing out.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

Yea, the elbow iw pointing toward the driver side


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you read this http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Headlight_Aim_Control_(Xenon_with_AFS)

"Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target."'


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

I know i can manually adjust them, but at this point i want to know why they dont.save after adjusting automatically 


If i run the adjustment the lights align themselves to proper height but when thecar turns off they forget the setting.

The instructions on the website appear to be for an older version of vcds


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

You have to use VCDS to put the headlight module in basic setting, *then adjust with the screws*, and then advance the basic setting to learn the new position. If do not manually adjust the headlights in basic setting mode, they will just move back to the original position when your done.

Use link above to find what procedure to use based on software part number

Example. 

Headlight Adjustment 

[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]

## The meas. block field now shows "Wait" and should switch to "Adjust Headlights" then (this may take up to 10 seconds). 
*## Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target.* 

[ON/OFF/Next]
The adjustment should now be learned.
[Done, Go Back]
Don't forget to check/clear fault codes afterwards.
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks for the help with that link. I figured it out. I was skipping the step where you had to go back to the drop down and select Basic Setting and GO, then Stop after they autolevel in order to save.


----------

